# Number Plates Stolen



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Arrived in Spain safe and sound just a word of warning. Filled RV up with fule at Catalan Village went to pay returned to RV and Toad found Front Number Plate ripped of Toad. Now having to get plates imported to us from Uk as you cant get uk plates made in Spain. Spoken to police it is not the first time this has happend to cars be warned.

Joan and Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stolen plates*

Hi

I wonder.....

Could you cover the car number plate totally with cardboard/tape etc and then put the motorhome reg plate on the rear parcel shelf etc?

I don't know the legislation for displaying the rear plate, just a thought.

R


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello

Last year in one of the magazines they were offering to win a set of screws for numberplates which were secure in that a thief could not nick them so there is something available. Sorry I cant remember which magazine or where these were sold. It could well have been in the CCC or the Motorcaravan Magazine as these are the two magazines we receive reglarly. 

I will see if I can find the info.

Motorhomer


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

What's behind stealing UK plates ? Is it di-kheads souvenir hunting or something more sinister ?

Mike


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

ChilliK said:


> What's behind stealing UK plates ? Is it di-kheads souvenir hunting or something more sinister ?
> 
> Mike


Stealing one is as you so aptly put it!

Stealing two would be for cloning another vehicle, bit daft if they put them on a car when its a supplying MH dealers named plates.

Regards


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for passing the info on about your theft.
For the rest of us, maybe its a good idea to get a spare set of plates made whilst in the uk and keep these in the van. for the cost of a basic set and the space they take up it may be worth thinking about.
Phill


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Best get back over here Peter ,mind you they wouldn't just nick your number plate,they would have the whole rig :lol: 
Hope things get better for you and Joan :wink: 



Chris


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello again

How about these:-
http://www.safe-plates.com/information.html

or these:-

http://www.secureplate.com/index.html

Motorhomer


----------



## 110452 (Mar 8, 2008)

wogga said:


> returned to RV and Toad found Front Number Plate ripped of Toad.
> Joan and Peter


With every respect Pete I think that some of us are obsessed with having our possession stolen. Why on gods earth would someone steal your front number plate in Spain. These things do come lose, the double sided tape come,s adrift and the wind gets under it. Do your wife a favor and worry about things that matter :?


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

wheelie said:


> ... worry about things that matter :?


Blunt. But not irrelevant!


----------

